# ??Flowering Tree-What Is It? Spring Snow crabapple



## OD (May 25, 2004)

There are several of these trees scattered on the creek & in the woods on our property. I notice them in the spring, but after the flowers are gone, I forget to check them to see if they have fruit. The flowers are odorless. Does anybody know what they are?
http://images.snapfish.com/3433547923232fp7>nu=3248>5;;>877>WSNRCG=32328837<;5:5nu0mrj


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Looks like something in the plum/peach catagory. Shame you forgot to check for fruit!


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

I was thinking maybe some kind of crabapple. The leaves look a lot like apple leaves. The tree that I took the picture of is almost 20 feet tall. Isn't that kind of big for wild plums or peaches?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Looks like something in the plum/peach catagory. Shame you forgot to check for fruit!


I think so too, that it might be a plum...maybe a pear? Leaves don't look like crab apple to me.


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

Could also be a cherry tree. Check for fruit later. That's the best way top know.


----------



## treespirit (Mar 9, 2005)

OD said:


> There are several of these trees scattered on the creek & in the woods on our property. I notice them in the spring, but after the flowers are gone, I forget to check them to see if they have fruit. The flowers are odorless. Does anybody know what they are?
> http://images.snapfish.com/3433547923232fp7>nu=3248>5;;>877>WSNRCG=32328837<;5:5nu0mrj
> [url]http://images.snapfish.com/3433533523232%7Ffp64%3Dot%3E2339%3D6%3A%3C%3D968%3DXROQDF%3E23237928%3A4%3A35ot1lsi[/url][IMG][/QUOTE]
> there is no doubt that it is a white flowering crabapple.If there are no berries or fruit then it is a Spring Snow crabapple. Snowdrift is another common type but will get small red berries.


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm going down there & tie a big orange ribbon on it so I can remember which one it is after the flowers are gone, & then maybe I can find out if it has fruit.


----------



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

May be Bradford pear


----------

